# DreamChi Rescue Me Snuggle Bag



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

snuggle bags! perfect for the chilly weather coming up!

for sale: 28 x 30" Rescue Dog snuggle bag. fully reversible. $35 plus $5 shipping for U.S


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Need an adult one for myself please,getting cold in uk


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Lol Michele! I've actually made a huge one before


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

make a big one...... with two openings at one end (for legs) and drawstring at the top.......lol... would be Toasty n' Warm!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jan896 said:


> make a big one...... with two openings at one end (for legs) and drawstring at the top.......lol... would be Toasty n' Warm!!!


hahahahaha!!!! dont make me become a "snuggie" ahahaha! :toothy8: that is an interestin idea for dogs though


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Think human ones,no changing the bed just get in the snuggie ,get out of snuggie into washing machine job done,back to snuggie.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

michele said:


> Think human ones,no changing the bed just get in the snuggie ,get out of snuggie into washing machine job done,back to snuggie.


OOooOO.... I like that idea


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

2 snuggies then please,one for Jan and me.Can you make mine with a built in heat pad as well


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

[email protected] you just keep gettin' better and better ideas...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hahahaha what the! Lol she is very particular :albino:


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are awesome!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> Those are awesome!


thanks


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just sold another one of these


----------

